# General > Upcoming Events >  Auckland gong shoot

## el borracho

I am going to organize a Auckland based Contest Gong shoot which will be limited to the amount of guys I can have on the property -have to check with farmer to see what suits him 
 -cost $20 per head as that is what the farmer charges and would need a hand with some gongs as my supply is limited and also to set the shoot up .
Ranges from 300 -865 multiple positions 
Can camp overnight if you come on Friday , camp fire, good humour  -cups of Carnui english breakfast tea :Thumbsup:   and booze for those that drink 
Please let me know if your interested as this could be done within a month or so

----------


## Mossie

Could be keen depending on dates. Possibly a Lower North Island convoy?

----------


## dogmatix

Yep, I'm keen. Especially as I wussed out of the Central NI one due to the weather.

----------


## el borracho

Lets see how many put their hands up and see if it is worth guys from down the island attending -big drive to bang steel -mind you beautiful area over looking the west coast of Muriwai beach

----------


## Barefoot

If it ends up being more than like 2 months away I would be interested in giving it a go,  I'm without rifle for 6 weeks at this time.
Don't normally shoot beyond 300m so it would be interesting/embarrasing.

----------


## 300winmag

I'd be keen, could help out with some steel plates & pipe supports if required.

----------


## el borracho

> If it ends up being more than like 2 months away I would be interested in giving it a go,  I'm without rifle for 6 weeks at this time.
> Don't normally shoot beyond 300m so it would be interesting/embarrasing.


You will surprise yourself when you make hits at the 865 range -no biggie at all just have your ballistics sorted out -ie speed and bc for your pill and a ballistic program on your phone or pda .If you need any info just ask

----------


## Barefoot

I'd be over the moon hitting something at 500m  :Thumbsup: 
My standard shooting/spots means 200m is a long way

----------


## dogmatix

> I'd be over the moon hitting something at 500m 
> My standard shooting/spots means 200m is a long way


Previous long range shoots really helped with my long range varmint shooting.
Gave me the confidence and added know how to zap furry critters at 400m on the first shot.

----------


## striker

im keen

----------


## leathel

If dates suit, Have frames and gongs, If I leave the ones that are set up probably have 4 450 square and some smaller ones on pivots



some of them....not looking so flash now  :Psmiley:  even the frames got a hammering at 300 last time




And Biz400 12mm isn't enough at times

----------


## Dead is better

Hi there. Can i bring a mate? This is awesome! Very keen

----------


## el borracho

> Hi there. Can i bring a mate? This is awesome! Very keen


They look great - especially the smaller one as we dont  want to make it to easy -I will works some dates soon and let you know

----------


## el borracho

> Hi there. Can i bring a mate? This is awesome! Very keen


  If he is into a gong competition and has a rifle

----------


## el borracho

How many guys run mill dot reticles that are interested in this shoot as I would like to employ a few range finding excersies with out LRF  -reticle range and shoot .

I have spoken with the farmer and he is cool -he wants to charge me $30 pp for the weekend which is 10 bucks less than normal for being on his property 2 days -cheap as chips!!!

I am yet to decide exact format but am thing of a six stage event 2 lots of 5 shots per stage prone and not prone -by that you decide how you shoot and with what ever you weant -tree , sticks, dogs back whatever . total 60 rounds

----------


## Dead is better

> How many guys run mill dot reticles that are interested in this shoot as I would like to employ a few range finding excersies with out LRF  -reticle range and shoot .
> 
> I have spoken with the farmer and he is cool -he wants to charge me $30 pp for the weekend which is 10 bucks less than normal for being on his property 2 days -cheap as chips!!!
> 
> I am yet to decide exact format but am thing of a six stage event 2 lots of 5 shots per stage prone and not prone -by that you decide how you shoot and with what ever you weant -tree , sticks, dogs back whatever . total 60 rounds


I'm using a FM 4-14 FFP scope (untill i can save my clams up for a night force) I'd be keen to see if my gradients are indeed .5moa or 5cm at 100m. The crosshairs are a little comical but i can work with it. It is holding zero and it seems repeatable. Hey thanks for setting this up eh! I've been looking forward to a local shoot. Christian wants to know if the company .338 TRG is welcome...

----------


## el borracho

As a calibre I have no problem personallty but the gongs will -unless we can have some gongs supplied that can handle that size impact we will be fixing them all day ! 
I spoke with the farmer today and think around a month and a halfs time we could do it weather dependent .As far as guys coming from far away I dont think its worth it unless you really want to catch up with other members or are bored

----------


## leathel

> As a calibre I have no problem personallty but the gongs will -unless we can have some gongs supplied that can handle that size impact we will be fixing them all day ! 
> I spoke with the farmer today and think around a month and a halfs time we could do it weather dependent .As far as guys coming from far away I dont think its worth it unless you really want to catch up with other members or are bored


338's do no more Damage than the 300 RUM.... for the longer shots the only holes I have had in the Biz400 was from 250gr Scenars rest didnt mark.... most of my gong damage was when I left them setup and some decided that they would be OK to shoot at 100. Mild steel not so much

----------


## el borracho

Most of the ranges are over 400 yards so if youre good with that with 338 on your gongs Im ok also !
Can you send me an message with your number and ill give you a call .cheers

----------


## el borracho

The farmer has intimated he would that we dont use any 300winmags and 338lm please .

We should have a great shoot and are also besides Muriwai beach so for any with 4 wheel drive and a surf caster you can fish at night

----------


## leathel

> The farmer has intimated he would that we dont use any 300winmags and 338lm please .
> 
> We should have a great shoot and are also besides Muriwai beach so for any with 4 wheel drive and a surf caster you can fish at night


I'm out then.

----------


## el borracho

No smaller calibre lethal?? I have a 260 you can use if you would like to use it !

----------


## leathel

> No smaller calibre lethal?? I have a 260 you can use if you would like to use it !


I have other cals but I want to do a bit of sorting on the RUM and might as well set up elsewhere and spend the time to play with all of my rifles instead of a more formal shoot with one  :Wink:

----------


## crzyman

Simple, find another farm.  The guy is a twat, there is no real reason to limit, a 7mm rum will travel just as far and is just as loud as a 338LM.

As soon as you said he wanted payed I knew he was a twat but I bit my tounge......


He doesnt have the only farm up there, leave the arm chair and start knocking on doors :Psmiley:

----------


## el borracho

Lethal , I was going to run this as a more formal shoot rather than a plink and it would still be good to have you shooting .I will go back to him and plead my case -nothing is ever set in stone 
Crazyman , up in Auckland in someone lets you on there land that is special! The land in this area has 10 acre block dwellers and other farm and rural houses only a bullet shot away -unlike the south Island where the land goes for  as far as the eye can see  we dont have that luxury .
As far as money goes the farmer runs this to supplement his income which I will add is very little -again I have no problem with this -user pays and it aint much ! We have a unique farmer up here as many other "would not" entertain this and if anyone has a better farm please let us know!!!!!!

----------


## leathel

Dont worry about to much pleeding on my account as I have steel setup that I can use to set things up...Was more interested in the get togeather and informal type setup. 

  I can't get to many others along to that spot at this stage as they have sown the new grass.. Time for me to visit other freinds that I haven't seen for a while and can play on there setup as well...

 When there is a charge to be on the property and an organised event it brings in more problems if things go wrong without the proper consents etc... Unlike to freinds gathering to sight a rifle in  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## el borracho

if u want a plink lethal your welcome to come up with me if your stuck for a spot,I shoot most weekends -$20 a day although hewants to charge $25 with new people-email me if keen

----------


## leathel

> if u want a plink lethal your welcome to come up with me if your stuck for a spot,I shoot most weekends -$20 a day although hewants to charge $25 with new people-email me if keen


I have plenty of plinking spots just down the road for free but lack the time ATM  :Wink:

----------


## 300winmag

If you can't twist the cocky's arm count me out as I wanted to play with 300wm's.
It sounds like too much hassle with the cocky - there's no difference between 308/300wm except for a little more powder behind the bit at the front end.

Cheers

----------


## el borracho

all sorted !no probs now.Well shoot in month and a half-gongs needed .offers accepted.Please remember this is a formal comp type shoot 5 position --it will be hard

----------


## tui_man2

hard for a dorklander? or hard?

might this involve going out side?

most on here would be more interested in a social shoot, put names to faces etc an have a shot

----------


## el borracho

Believe or not Tui man a competitive shoot is just as social and different -people will learn and have a great time -did I tell you DorKLanders are the best Shots ??if I didnt they are --may be a south island versus the mainland Shoot??

----------


## tui_man2

you pay ill come other wise what would be the point?

you would have to be good at somthing there fuck all else to shoot up there :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

haha :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

:36 7 5:

----------


## crzyman

plenty to shoot your load at down K road :36 1 8:

----------


## dogmatix

Sorry, if its a formal shoot, then can count me out.

----------


## el borracho

> plenty to shoot your load at down K road


I was on the Kroad to day cruisinnnnggg , saw some geat legs in a short dress coming toward me as I stopped to talk on the phone -it passed -plenty of its on the K road --advice always wear glasses 

and no probs Dogmatrix - competing in fun comp isnt everyones idea of a good day

----------


## striker

> Sorry, if its a formal shoot, then can count me out.


+1

----------


## el borracho

I  only need to know who is coming -not those not coming

----------


## R93

This mite be the end of the thread then :Wink:

----------


## el borracho

r93 it will take my personal time to set this up so If there is only a few people that want to shoot thats ok by me.

----------


## R93

And range in as well

----------


## tui_man2

> r93 it will take my personal time to set this up so If there is only a few people that want to shoot thats ok by me.



ill come put a couple k in my bank an ill be there the week smashing your steel,

ill pm you my details :36 1 11:

----------


## el borracho

:36 1 7:

----------


## el borracho

> ill come put a couple k in my bank an ill be there the week smashing your steel,
> 
> ill pm you my details


 Yeah Tui -send me your credit card number and pin and Ill put some in there  :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

> Yeah Tui -send me your credit card number and pin and Ill put some in there


farkk mate i dont have a cedit card :XD:  we aint up with the times down here haha shes debit plus all the way

----------


## el borracho

if your ever up here ill gladly take you for a steel shoot - i dont hunt as id get lost to quick

----------


## Savage1

yeah me and a mate are keen, have mildot reticle.

----------


## el borracho

should be fun savage1 !!!

----------


## Barefoot

Do we have a date to work with at the moment, to make sure the rifles in one piece in time?

----------


## el borracho

Not as yet -I am going to do the Gunslinger Tekapo shoot then sort it after that in two weeks .I need to go up there and plan some intersting shots and get everthing in place so you can turn up shoot ,have a camp fire , go fishing if you want , have a drink and the following day a plink and leave .

----------


## el borracho

I thought it would be a bit of fun to do some rsange estimation  with a mill reticle and will have a rifle there for anyone to mill with and then shoot with their estimated dope

----------


## Spanners

That makes my RUM and 338 no good.. leaves me with 1500 rds of Tracer for the AK.. that work??

Sounds more like one of Shanes shoots everyday....
Nek Minit price will be $190 + lunch  :36 1 5:

----------


## el borracho

Spanners, you can bring your big guns -its ok !If I did the major set up as Shane and organizing Shane does I would charge as well -one thing is Shanes shoots attract more the target marksman type shooter more so than pure hunting types . If it works like Shanes shoot that is a very good thing as it will show up any areas in ones shooting that needs improving -being put under a little pressure can do that .I was shooting with some hunters yesterday at the range and noticed something .The guys were competent hunter shooters but would not wind their scopes through fear of loosing a zero they had-good scopes to but not with tower turrets and on 7mm rem mags.At the 860 Target they tried to hold over ---well not a hope in hell could they hit the target ---you have to wind and have a ballistic drop table or caculator and have chronographed your bullets velocity and know its BC.  I think shooters will have a good weekend and learn in the process

----------


## el borracho

Spanners a month in the States will mean your back on the boat for a month so wont be in the area at the time of the shoot ??? be good if you were as you could help me with a load for my ar15 which is spraying like a does of the indian curries

----------


## Spanners

Not sure when I'm going back to wk - holiday takes preference  :Have A Nice Day: 
Might chuck it and pick something else up

Any idea on a date?

----------


## el borracho

chuck in your job ?????????? it will be around a month away -I have to organize with a mate of mine for some hard core gongs for the bigger calibres so will formalize with him and post .The intention of this shoot is a great social time after the serious time on saturday and an informal play on sunday

----------


## 300winmag

Have you relented on the 30 cal/magnum limit?? if so my hat is in the ring again

----------


## el borracho

yep no probs 300winmag and I look forward to seeing you there .

----------


## Mossie

I wouldnt stress much about the "hard core gongs" for bigger calibres.

KiwiGreg shot one of my 16mm Biz400 Plates with his 416 at 250 yards. Was quite impressive to say the least - maybe Phlip Phlop will post up the photo. But in reality you dont get a much bigger cal.
The fast 20cal rifles on the other hand - they do a fair bit of damage  :Have A Nice Day: 

If you are using mild steel, you will get craters no matter what thickness you use.

----------


## el borracho

Its more the holes through other people steel that pisses the lenders off .The plates I think we will have should be fine .

I have just purchased a bushnell excursion spotting scope -1st focal plane with a mill dot so if it arrive quick enough we can all do some ranging with that as a part of the shoot -no range finder for the first few shots -mill and shoot - learning new tricks for some maybe

----------


## Philipo

> I wouldnt stress much about the "hard core gongs" for bigger calibres.
> 
> KiwiGreg shot one of my 16mm Biz400 Plates with his 416 at 250 yards. Was quite impressive to say the least - maybe Phlip Phlop will post up the photo. But in reality you dont get a much bigger cal.
> The fast 20cal rifles on the other hand - they do a fair bit of damage 
> 
> If you are using mild steel, you will get craters no matter what thickness you use.


Yeah here's the pic, was impressive to watch blew the plate clean off & up the paddock 

 


and here's some half inch mild hit @ 500yards, the dust marks are 308 / 7mm etc & the diverts are 338 edge

----------


## el borracho

Guys I am thinking of proceeding on the second weekend of June weather dependent -how does that sit with most of you ?I will also post a course of fire doco to each participant when I make it up lol

 please email me with who would be in definately so I can access number .cheers

----------


## el borracho

whos coming

----------


## Lurcher

Hi, I would be interested, but not sure if this would be the right format to start shooting further than 200M (which is all I have done so far). I have hunted and shot on paper at the usual 100M/200M range days for a few years now so I not a total newb, just haven't shot out further than 200. Would be great to stretch out the legs of my 308 and learn something at the same time.

----------


## el borracho

youll be fine are you in Auckland?if so email me your ph number

----------


## el borracho

Here is a link to the longer range target we will shoot at the farm a friend of mine is reloading and helping his mate to make hits -the long range shot is right at the end around 5min.20 I think

Accuracy International. - YouTube

----------


## crzyman

I would of been to embarrassed to put that video on youtube :Psmiley:

----------


## el borracho

How come -were they that ugly?

----------


## crzyman

2 out of 5 shots is nothing to be showing off

----------


## crzyman

Here is one for you

longrange Oct 2009 - YouTube

----------


## el borracho

It wasnt for the shooting ability it was just a picture of the range at the end were going to  -I think the guy shooting had just got the rifle also and was just begining to shoot longer shots - I dont know what size target he was engaging either

----------


## el borracho

Guys , I need to know who is going to attend as I have noooooo emails so far -no emails no event .

----------


## leathel

> Guys , I need to know who is going to attend as I have noooooo emails so far -no emails no event .


Welcome to organising Forum events  :36 1 18: 

It was not unusual to have heeps of I will be there then all quiet then a late run and some have everyone turn up and others half get there, mosttly due to good reason as people get busy...

 I usualy go through the threads and PM what you need IE email address etc. 

 I wont be going as I just wont have the time to have rifles ready and I will be better of spending the time on a local spot I can finalize loads then sort the drops etc, All of my LR rifles have new loads to sort...new brass, different pills etc. The way things are going it will take the rest of the year to sort.

----------


## el borracho

Soooooo true Lethal !!!! I was speaking to a mate of mine who is ex millatary and does things by the book and get ever so frustrated looking after the shooters that are more like kids than adults who want it all but do FA to make it happen .I will organise stuff but wont chase people as it is a bit of work to organize a good funtioning interesting event .


EMAILS BOYS TO ME

----------


## 300winmag

I'm a starter at this stage so long as 300wm is ok

----------


## Barefoot

So we are talking w/e of 8-9th? I'm booked for chasing parries, but could help with setup on the Friday if you need help.

----------


## el borracho

We might go 16-17 th -- 300 win mag is fine .I am counting on my friend to come and bring his targets which he wacks with 338lm .


Please email me 300 winmag and barefoot your cell numbers so I can confirm closer to the date please

----------


## Lurcher

The 16th is looking good for me, but sounds like the wife wants to go fishing on the 17th so I can only do the Saturday......

----------


## el borracho

Your lucky Lurcher - the only thing my wife wants to do is give me hell -both Saturday and Sunday  and then start again on Monday 

Yeah all good if you want to come for one day -although I shot the range yesterday and at the longer target I could not see it for the glare of the sun and missed every shot -not that I could see but I could hear that souless sound of failure .lol

----------


## el borracho

Guys due to my friend with all the targets having to compete on the Sunday 17 of June we will have to push the shoot out to the following weekend -I will reconfirm with the farmer and post this week -sorry but no targets no shoot  :X X:

----------


## el borracho

Shoot now put forward to SAT & SUN 23rd -24th

----------


## el borracho

meeting parakai shops-4 square -between 8.30 and 9 and move off from there. contact me on 021379279

----------


## Dangerous Dan

I would like to have gone, please post photos and full report. Will be interesting to see how many people turn up!

----------


## el borracho

Im picking 2 from the forum plus at least 4-5 others but we will see on the day.Not easy either as many targets are moa -amazing how hard that can be in a valley of unknown wind while under pressure

----------

